# Mail from Ruger's breeder. :D



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

I got a letter in the mail from my breeder today, and it was something that made me very happy. I had forgotten that they send out a questionnaire to the people who have purchased puppies from them to see how the dogs are turning out (they told me this when I bought Ru, but there was SO much going on, it did slip my mind!). 

Since they are very new to breeding, I have to say, I feel good about the fact that they do try to keep track of what they are producing to make sure the breedings have turned out how they wanted them to once the pups have grown up a bit. 

From the letter:

"In order to keep up-to-date with our puppy litters, we would ask you to complete the following brief questionnaire."

Here's what it asks for:

Owners Name
Address
Phone Number
AKC Registered Name of Dog
Dog's Call Name
Weight
Height
Length
Temperament
Any health issues/allergies
Comments on overall satisfaction/dissatisfaction

I like this. It makes me feel good that they are actively interested with what they have produced and also, I have to say that they have both (husband and wife) expressed much pleasure that I keep in close contact with them, updating them on Ruger's size and weight, sending pictures, telling them about our Obed classes and all of that. They definitely are people who do care where their pups are and how they are turning out, and I think they're on the right track to becoming a reputable breeder if they choose to continue breeding. (Just a side note: there is another thread on here that has their breeding practices as it stands right now, for those of you who are reading this but don't know about Ru and his breeder).

I also got a hand written letter included with my questionnaire, telling me of Sheba (Ruger's dam) beginning to give birth to her last litter before she is spayed (number 3 for Sheba at age 5) as the letter was being written. I also got a voicemail the day after from Karen, the Mrs, saying "Hey Krystal, I thought you'd want to hear the good news!" and then the phone shifted and I got to hear puppy whimpers in the background! <3 She said she thought she'd call because she figured I'd be almost as excited as she is. She was right, lol. Not because I'm getting another puppy, I'm not, but I feel that I didn't only get a good dog from them, but also that I made a friendship as well, that can be mutually beneficial.

And a final Sheba update, she delivered 10 healthy pups and is doing great herself! 7 males, 3 females, 5 solid black and 5 black and tan (dam is either bi-color or blanket black saddle, I can't really tell the two apart). Can you say... PUPPY BREATH!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thats' great,,and holey moley 10 puppies ! better her than me ! LOL


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like you did a great job finding a wonderful breeder! GOOD FOR YOU and the GSD breed!


----------

